# Happy 62nd Bday Lizard of Five Deadly Venoms!



## Stickgrappler (Oct 21, 2013)

Posted some vidclips to celebrate the 62nd bday of Kuo Chui aka Lizard aka Mad Dog!

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/10/happy-62nd-birthday-philip-kwok.html

--------------------------

Also started to make some animated gif's from Five Venoms aka Five Deadly Venoms:







3 more here:

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/10/five-venoms-animated-gif-set-1-lizard.html

more tomorrow!


----------



## Stickgrappler (Oct 22, 2013)

2nd set of animated GIFs I made from Five Deadly Venoms






3 more here:


http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/10/5-deadly-venoms-gif-set-2-featuring.html 

Enjoy the GIFs from this oldschool classic - more coming!


----------



## Stickgrappler (Oct 23, 2013)

Here is a third set of GIFs I made from 5 Deadly Venoms






Three more GIFs here

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/10/5-deadly-venoms-gif-set-3.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Stickgrappler (Oct 21, 2014)

I didn't like the first set of gif's i made in honor of Philip Kwok aka Kuo Chui


Today is his 63rd birthday, made a new set.


&#29983;&#26085;&#24555;&#27138;&#37101;&#36861;!! Happy 63rd Birthday Philip Kwok!!


The Lizard of Five Venoms turns 63 today!


Made some animated GIFs in his honor.












5 more here:


??????!! Happy 63rd Birthday Philip Kwok!! ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps



Xue Sheng in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1, ...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 21, 2014)

Stickgrappler said:


> Xue Sheng in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1, ...



Well I wasn't going to, but if you insist 

Philip Kwok (Kuo Chui)

Philip Kwok IMDb


----------

